# 3wk after m/c and 2month after toddler son dies....Im pregnant!!!



## KALJ_mum

Have had 2 m/c the past year and a half and delivered a healthy boy a few months back! My oldest son past away in August at 3.5yrs old. Had a m/c september-maybe due to my breast feeding but i dont think so. And just found out Im pregnant!!!!
 



Attached Files:







test 3.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 62


----------



## honey08

congrats, wishing u a healthy pregnancy xxx


----------



## Pippin

So sorry to hear of your losses, can't imagine how it feels to lose a toddler :( I hope this one is a sticky for you. x


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Aww, congratulations!! Prayers that everything goes perfectly for you!!

If you don't mind me asking (if you do please feel free to decline) but what happened to your older son?


----------



## katstar

wow hun you have been through it haven't you. But huge congrats and sticky bean dust for you :dust:

xx


----------



## mummymarsh

wow if anyone desreves a break you do... congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months and beyond xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jessica716

:hugs: Congrats huni xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Congratulations on your blessings, and I'm so sorry for your losses. I pray this pregnancy will go easy for you!


----------



## fides

i'm so sorry for your losses; H&H 9 months to you! :flower:


----------



## filipenko32

So so sorry to hear of your losses and it must be absolutely devastating to lose your son, I can't imagine the heartache and what you're going through. I truly truly wish you all the very best :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KALJ_mum

PrayinForBaby said:


> Aww, congratulations!! Prayers that everything goes perfectly for you!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking (if you do please feel free to decline) but what happened to your older son?

He was born with a congenital illness called CytoMegaloVirus(CMV)that is a cold virus we all get but 30,000 babies a year get while inureto and 400 die a year because of its effects. It has ranges from mild to severe and my son had it bad. It caused eating and sleep disorder,
brain damage and severe epilepsy and severe ******* Cerebral Palsy; lung disease, liver and spleen damage;


----------



## KALJ_mum

He had to be on about 10meds daily to sustain life. He had 7 surgeries between 2009-2011. He had to be fed through a Gtube in his stomach. He was deaf and blind and so disabled he couldn't even hold his neck up. He was wheelchair bound. He had the best smile!! He ended up rejecting his feeds slowly and two months before he passed he got worse. He stopped eating and we could no longer push food through gtube so Hospice came in home. He withered away as time went on. His stomach and digestive system shut down causing him not to eat and then he had kidney failure. He went 4wks without any food or drink but was on morphine for any pain. He got so tiny you could see all of his bones. He passed away in a traumatic "drowning" on fluid in lungs from kidney failure. It was horrible and the hardest thong we have ever witnessed. He suffered his entire life but we took him everywhere so he could experience life! He went all over our home state and to Disney World on a Make A Wish trip and got to experience so much at such a young age. He passed at 3.5yrs old. He's free of pain now. But his baby brother looks just like him and we can tell he knows he is gone. He'll look at big brothers pictures and smile! It's amazing and yet so sad. Get educated on CMV because it is most fatal when a pregnant women catches it just like you would catch the flu.


----------



## Ishybaby

Oh my god I am roaring cryin here reading your story I am so sorry to hear of ur loss. Congrats on ur pregnancy! Wishes u a healthy pregnancy. xxx :hugs:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Oh my goodness! I am just in tears reading that, I am so so sorry...I can't even begin to imagine how hard that must have been and still is! I definitely will say a prayer for you and this baby! :hugs:


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

KALJ_mum, You are a very good mom. You took such good care of your son, you enjoyed each moment with him and helped him enjoy each moment on earth. I do wish your son had been able to have more time here, but the time he did have you made special. God bless you and your children!


----------



## sunbaby777

Wow. I can't even imagine going through all of that. You must be pretty damn strong! I hope this pregnancy brings you a healthy baby. You deserve it!


----------



## MissingBubs

You are such a string and courageous woman. Thank you for sharing your story of your son. It's an honour to hear all about his condition. Many congratulations on your bfp. A gift from your angel son I believe. Xx


----------



## babybrums

Thank you for sharing your story. Put my hormones into overdrive - I'm still crying! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!!


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so very sorry for your losses. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

KALJ_mum said:


> He had to be on about 10meds daily to sustain life. He had 7 surgeries between 2009-2011. He had to be fed through a Gtube in his stomach. He was deaf and blind and so disabled he couldn't even hold his neck up. He was wheelchair bound. He had the best smile!! He ended up rejecting his feeds slowly and two months before he passed he got worse. He stopped eating and we could no longer push food through gtube so Hospice came in home. He withered away as time went on. His stomach and digestive system shut down causing him not to eat and then he had kidney failure. He went 4wks without any food or drink but was on morphine for any pain. He got so tiny you could see all of his bones. He passed away in a traumatic "drowning" on fluid in lungs from kidney failure. It was horrible and the hardest thong we have ever witnessed. He suffered his entire life but we took him everywhere so he could experience life! He went all over our home state and to Disney World on a Make A Wish trip and got to experience so much at such a young age. He passed at 3.5yrs old. He's free of pain now. But his baby brother looks just like him and we can tell he knows he is gone. He'll look at big brothers pictures and smile! It's amazing and yet so sad. Get educated on CMV because it is most fatal when a pregnant women catches it just like you would catch the flu.

:cry::cry::cry: what a wonderful loving mother you are and your gorgeous lovely boy :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you have a wonderful 9 months of pregnancy and all is well xxxx


----------

